# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Fibreglass Inground Pools

## Weeza

Just curious if anyone has ever heard of, or seen a fibreglass pool with a huge bow in it and what would cause this to happen. 
Thanks

----------


## David.Elliott

Full, or empty?

----------


## Weeza

> Full, or empty?

  It's about two thirds full. The bow is under the water, more on the bottom third.

----------


## barney118

on the bottom or sides?

----------


## Weeza

> on the bottom or sides?

  Along almost two thirds of one side wall and starting on the top end wall as well.

----------


## barney118

When they install them they backfill with sand cement and heaps of water I can only imagine that the level has fallen low and the side popped out, how old is the pool as they good for 25 yr  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Weeza

[QUOTE=barney118;937918]When they install them they backfill with sand cement and heaps of water I can only imagine that the level has fallen low and the side popped out, how old is the pool as they good for 25 yr  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE 
I don't understand why the water level would affect it. They are not filled with water prior to being installed. The pool is 26 years old.  
Really they are only good for 25 years with the expense of getting one, and all the rest of the stuff you have to do, not to mention the ongoing costs.  :Shock:  Wow, I wonder how long before our homes are only meant to last 25 years? What do you mean by popped out? Like as in snapped off? I guess you could liken this one to a bulge around the midriff. So is there no way to fix it then?  :Confused:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I believe fibreglass has a half life around 25,000.00 years, so it will still be there for some time yet, just not the same shape and size. 
Also not there are thousands of fibreglass boats well over 40 years old and still sailing, though many would have been treated for Osmosis. 
Once filled in ground fibreglass pools should be kept full to avoid the pressure of the suround fill from crushing them inwards. When first installed the sides and ends sllope inwards and the pressure/weight of the water forces the fill back. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Fibreglass pools are guaranteed for 25 years. A concrete pool, and a new home or extension for that matter, are guaranteed for only 7 years (or similar time per local laws).  
Of course we expect them all to last longer than that...

----------


## pauljygrant

Is it bowing in or out?
if in, then I guess the water level had substantially dropped in the past and possibly at the same time as wet soil on the outside has exerted pressure. If it's bowed out, is there any other signs of soil movement or subsidence such as loose paving to suggest the fill on the outside has partially washed away.
as said by others, when they initially fill a pool, they back fill at the same time as filling with water to keep equal pressure on both sides of the pool wall and you shouldn't let the water drop too low. In fact, a work colleague had their pool removed recently and they used water outside the empty pool to float it out of its hole.
paul

----------

